# Chart von Excel in Powerpoint per vba übertragen



## Kabipack (19. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

gibt es ein spezielles paste funktion um ein chart von excel zu kopieren und in powerpoint einfügen? ich habe das soweit hinbekommen das es im clipboard liegt, aber er fügt es nicht ein...warum auch immer. 

kann mir da einer helfen?

zur hilfe der code:

```
Sub Test()

Dim PowerPoint_Application As Object
Application.ScreenUpdating = False


ActiveSheet.ChartObjects("Chart 9").Activate
ActiveChart.ChartArea.Select
ActiveChart.ChartArea.Copy
ActiveWindow.Visible = False

Set PowerPoint_Application = CreateObject("Powerpoint.Application")
With PowerPoint_Application
.Visible = True
.Presentations.Open Filename:="C:\Users\...\Desktop\Master.pptx"
.ActivePresentation.Slides(1).Select
Selection.PasteSpecial Paste:=xlPastePicture, Operation:=xlNone, SkipBlanks _
:=False, Transpose:=False

End With

End Sub
```

grüße

Kabipack


----------



## HonniCilest (19. April 2012)

Schön mit Makro Record zusammengeschustert, hmmm?  Aber nimm doch das Einfügen selbst mal bei PowerPoint auf und nicht in Excel. Selection.PasteSpecial hat überhaupt keinen Bezug auf dein PowerPoint Objekt. PasteSpecial in Excel ist auch nicht das gleiche wie PasteSpecial in PowerPoint.

Ich vermute es müsste dann sowas rauskommen:

```
PowerPoint_Application.ActiveWindow.View.Paste
```


----------

